# M.2 SSD (NvME or SATA) with the lowest power consumtion WHILE WRITING data



## Arwo (Jan 4, 2021)

Greetings from Northern Germany XD

I have the following problem.
I al looking for an option to backup pictures while traveling. The way I intend to do it is to connect a small hub to my IPad Pro and then plug in both my Cameras SD-Card and an external SSD (I dont like those travel routers that do it on their own, they are way to slow and I am not willing to pay the high premium for a portable SSD)
The problem is power delivery to the drive since the Lightning Port doesnt allow for a high power delivery.

I have a fitting Dongle and I have tested it with my SD-Card and:
A USB stick (slow as f**k)
a 2.5" Samsung SSD (850 EVO) connected with a USB dongle (external power to the dongle)
a 2.5" adata HD710 travel drive with an unknown HDD inside

The USB stick works without external power to the dongle, The Adata enclosure WILL NOT start up the HDD (it just spins and then ticks and starts all over) and the SSD works barely, but disconnects the SD-Card when you plug it in so I assume that power delivery is at its limit and I dont want to risk that with pictures

I have read that m.2 SSD's (bith NVME and SATA) have a much lower power consumption, but all I can find are numbers for Idle and sleep states of the drive, not about the power draw while they are actually writing things (they all have a rating of 3.3V and around 2.5A wich is over 8W and - in theory - to much for the IPad
Important to note is also that I will be writing 32GB at a time (my SD-Card) so its important to know the power draw while writing to the TLC itself instead of the low-power cache.

Can someone recommend a drive or at least show me to a place that actually lists the power draw while the drive has to write??
I'm looking for a 256GB or 512GB drive that will end up in a USB-Case (somethink like this: https://www.amazon.de/ICY-BOX-Gehäuse-Kühlsystem-Aluminium/dp/B07NCMHG5H/ref=sr_1_20?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&dchild=1&keywords=m.2+usb+case&qid=1609774061&sr=8-20)

Thanks in Advance


----------



## illli (Jan 28, 2021)

Arwo said:


> I have read that m.2 SSD's (bith NVME and SATA) have a much lower power consumption, but all I can find are numbers for Idle and sleep states of the drive, not about the power draw while they are actually writing things (they all have a rating of 3.3V and around 2.5A wich is over 8W and - in theory - to much for the IPad
> Important to note is also that I will be writing 32GB at a time (my SD-Card) so its important to know the power draw while writing to the TLC itself instead of the low-power cache.
> 
> Can someone recommend a drive or at least show me to a place that actually lists the power draw while the drive has to write??



This might help somewhat https://www.anandtech.com/show/16012/the-sk-hynix-gold-p31-ssd-review/7
For the enclosure, you might ask here https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/stable-nvme-usb-adapter.2572973/?view=date  theres a lot more knowledgeable people in that topic and might can tell you of an enclosure that is more efficient than others


----------

